
Deepfake of Mark Zuckerberg Tests Facebook’s Fake Video Policies - pjf
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ywyxex/deepfake-of-mark-zuckerberg-facebook-fake-video-policy
======
Lowkeyloki
I love the concept of this. There's no better way to put Facebook's policy to
the test than to turn it against them.

------
mooman219
It's a deepfake for Zuckerberg saying unsavory things about Facebook's control
over data. Facebook has a policy that these types of videos will not be
removed and this is a test of that policy. Facebook has de-prioritized the
video since, but has not removed it, although they might as well have by de-
prioritizing it. There was a deepfake of Nancy Pelosi previously that wasn't
removed, but I'm unsure if it was de-prioritized too.

~~~
randyrand
fyi: nancy’s was just slowed down. no ai.

